# AI Therapy



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

https://www.ai-therapy.com/

Described as "an online treatment program that uses evidence-based techniques and award winning research to help you overcome social anxiety."

Anyone try this? It looks really promising.

I don't think it's a fly-by-night cheapo program. From what I can tell, there is high fidelity to current research. (i.e. work by Clark & Wells, Heimberg, and others). It's actually been specifically studied in clinical trials and published, and the authors have an impressive resume. I am debating signing up, maybe starting in June or early July (I already have some programs I'm working on).


----------



## social worker (Sep 15, 2014)

Dang, when I saw this thread I thought it meant Artificial Intelligence Therapy!:grin2:


----------



## Insignificant Other (Apr 1, 2015)

Caedmon said:


> https://www.ai-therapy.com/
> 
> Described as "an online treatment program that uses evidence-based techniques and award winning research to help you overcome social anxiety."
> 
> ...


I signed up for it after reading your post. It seems pretty well organized and goal directed. The trouble I have had with CBT therapists in the past is that they behaved more like psychodynamic psychotherapists and really just wanted to hear me talk about my childhood. I don't think there is any risk of that in this online program.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

I'm going to start in mid June. My two busiest work weeks of the year are coming up but after that I should have more time. Very excited! :yay


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

Robots would be cool 

I think it's called "AI Therapy" because it is individualized to the participant, instead of a "one-size-fits all" program. The content is adjusted based on each person's profile of anxiety.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Well, that's creepy.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

So far I *really* like it. It has a logical presentation (so far) and the website has a clean interface that makes it easy to navigate. I am perhaps a fourth of the way through the modules, though I suspect there could be periods of extended evidence-gathering to change thinking patterns. The only drawback/downside is that when you start the program, you answer a few questionnaires to inventory your anxieties, and this takes some time. BUT this is how it customizes the content so it's still important.

The program is $149 for 6 months, which totals the same as my insurance copay for going to a therapist for 6 sessions. So I view the cost as very reasonable and probably a better deal than in-person therapy, for me. I actually wish that you could have access for longer than 6 months; I think a full year would be nice. But I am not sure what the program is like start-to-finish so maybe it's not really necessary to go back to the old modules.

https://www.ai-therapy.com/ Dr. Helgadottir's blog is worth a look.

Each exercise/text has an audio explanation that autoplays. I got distracted listening to the audio while skimming the text. I found it best to scan the page a bit to orient myself, and then darken the monitor and just listen. Then I read the page itself thoroughly. Just a tweak on my part.

Anyway so far so good. I will try to update as I go along.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

*Final review*

Update 11.22.2015 

I have completed this program in its entirety. Really good program.

Some parts felt like it could use some reorganization. You have to be self motivated to do this program. However, knowing that there is a "time limit" and that you've invested money in it, is helpful. The program sends you reminders if you haven't logged in for a while.

I loved the audio from Dr. Helgadottir and Dr Menzies. It is nice to listen to. I kind of wish they had added more. I wish that there was a little more guidance when you're in the "practice phase" of doing exercises (where you go out into the world and try things, or practice things at home). Like maybe a worksheet you can print and complete. I was able to figure this out myself just fine but I wish it were revamped.

The program has excellent fidelity to evidence-based treatment methods. There is no fluff and no nonsense. None of that "read this handout in slow talk 8,000 times, I'm sure you'll feel better".

You may wish to get ahold of a copy of Burns' "Feeling Good" since the program alludes to its chapter on social perfectionism and social addiction. (This is really a good thing to learn.) This is entirely optional.

LONG TERM EXPERIENCE:
Effectiveness: B+
Organization: B
Worth the money: A+
*Overall: A-*

My score on the Leibowitz Social Anxiety Scale (LSAS) decreased by 50% after completing the program. My negative thoughts/beliefs decreased quite a bit on the test's pre- and post-test feature.

I have tried other online CBT programs (such as the Social Anxiety Institute/Dr Richards stuff), many workbooks, 7 different therapists, group therapy, probably 20 or more different medications. AI-therapy has been more effective than any of these others for social anxiety.

Side note that my progress is frequently tripped up by a history of severe treatment-resistant depression. If you have *depression* then you may need to treat that, either prior to starting AI-Therapy or at the same time. This may require antidepressants, talk therapy, and/or behavioral treatment. For an excellent resource on behavioral treatment of depression, I recommend "The Depression Cure" by Stephen Ilardi.


----------

